

A very easy way to send public Google+ posts to Twitter - zemaj
http://manageflitter.com/plus

======
zemaj
We just released this. I've wanted it ever since I started using Plus, so
hopefully some of you will find it useful too :)

I spent quite a bit of time getting the sharing correct - sharing Google+'s
various data types is surprisingly hard to get right and make sure links go
where you would expect them to.

Feedback welcome.

~~~
chime
This is perfect. I was looking for something exactly like this. How are you
reading the posts? How often?

~~~
zemaj
Thanks! We've got a fairly mature spidering architecture, so we're just using
that to scrape the posts at scale. It's possible Google will block us, but
we're pretty careful to rate limit and load balance across IPs. Plus, you know
Google's business is built on scraping :) They don't seem to mind other apps
that do it, so I figure we're moderately safe. Once there's an API, we'll use
that.

We check every 5 mins if you post frequently, progressively slowing out at
around once every 20 mins currently. If traffic builds up we'll slow it down
to max at around 1 hour.

~~~
evilswan
Nice job. Looking forward to the API-enabled version.

------
vidyesh
It tweets my past public posts too!!! That should be fixed else for people who
share too much in public ( on google plus ) would flood their timeline when
this app kicks in.

But great tool, API-enabled version should be awesome.

------
Schmidt
Thank you :)

